# Anyone Up for a Meet In LA area.



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

Hey since It looks like there are more people showing up in the LA area, Why not have a Meet to got to know everyone . Its gotta be on a Sunday.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

hellz yeah im down, LA area or somewhere nearby....whatever works for everyone....

Hey rsenal200sx - you down to meet up tonight for some baseball practice?? don't think the whole team will be there, but for sure my bro and I will be there. ill hit you up on my lunch break......


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

Sweet im down to go tonight tell me what time.and yea lets find a place where everyone can meet up at. so if anyone knows of a cool place to meet,let me know so we can check it out, cus i dont have tags yet.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

so whats up is anyone down for a meet or what ?
besides the people who have responded.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

when and where?


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

rsenal200sx said:


> so whats up is anyone down for a meet or what ?
> besides the people who have responded.



if you say food will be there they will come! :fluffy:


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

se_nismo said:


> if you say food will be there they will come! :fluffy:


^^ see told ya rsenal200sx food is the key....if you cook it, they will come......


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

alright lets do a bbq or something ill host it. how does that sound for u guys and it will be on the Feb 1,2004 location to be determined. 

If any of you have any ideas let me know of a good spot to go to where we can bbq.

also If u can guys can pitch in on some stuff, that would be cool.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

well let me know guys i am down to cruise with my 180SX :thumbup: 

[email protected]


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

im down, get the food, and ppl will come fo sho' son!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

hell yeah ill pitch in......and there was this park i went to for my dads company picnic.....i forget what the park is called, but its off the 605 south of cerritos......you can reserve the bbq spots and its a azz big park....someone know which one im talking about???? ill get more info later tonight.....


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

I believe your talking about El Dorado park. The 605 freeway exit is Spring. there is a fee to get in the park I think.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

Thats kinda far isnt it? how about something closeer to everyone.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

meh.....  ....well anywhere else??? and you do know feb. 1st is superbowl sunday.....


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

somewhere in sf valley. ill og if food and that guy who said he has a 180 will bring it


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

Fuck it lets do it at my pad we can watch the super bowl on my high definition TV. what do you guys think, and yea lets hope that guy with the 180 shows up. lol

plus i have a gas grill.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

were all going to have to wear nametags that say "hello my name is:" with our screen names on it


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> were all going to have to wear nametags that say "hello my name is:" with our screen names on it



yea i dunno about that one


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

rsenal200sx said:


> Fuck it lets do it at my pad we can watch the super bowl on my high definition TV. what do you guys think, and yea lets hope that guy with the 180 shows up. lol
> 
> plus i have a gas grill.



what about parking? lol :showpics: with your 15" tv? j/k


----------



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

How bout chatsworth park in s.f.valley?


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Well guys let me know when is this meet. if its in Chatsworth is reall close from my house. just email me with details to bring my 180sx. [email protected]


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

altimobile said:


> How bout chatsworth park in s.f.valley?



dont u live in honolulu? lol :cheers: :fluffy:


----------



## DNismo (Jan 20, 2004)

let me know where and what time...im down to go


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

chatsworth is good


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

cool


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

How about we do it the following weekend cus isnt the superbowl this weekend coming up.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

ok chage of plans it gonna be feb 9th now location to determined. cus it Super Bowl sunday this sunday.


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

It all sounds good to me, food or not I dont mind a meet, just need to know where!!


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

Cali SE-R said:


> It all sounds good to me, food or not I dont mind a meet, just need to know where!!


man you LA guys are far from us IE guys hehehehe i dunno i may make it i have to check my work schedule.


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

im down to roll also, i stay in the sf valley...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

yea, next week would be a better idea.....no one will go if its superbowl sunday! :showpics:


----------



## non-racerX (Jan 29, 2004)

i'm down, but I'm not sure about freeways and stuff, I've only lived in the SCV for a few months now, and am still rather new to the freeway system here....


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

cool dont worry about it we will tell you how to get here and ill will post where the meet is gonna be later on today.


----------



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

Gonna be @ Chatsworth park right?


----------



## non-racerX (Jan 29, 2004)

I have a question...are there any car clubs out here that specialize in nissan project cars? mine is in GREAT condition for being 14 years old....2 dents...and very SMALL at that...I want to get into a car club that does that kind of thing...one more thing...I went to a tire and rim place yesterday...and the salesman told me it would be hard to find rims for my 300, because of the size of the brake calipers...is this true? OH...I work until 4 I believe on Sunday


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

ok lets do it at :
CHEVIOT HILLS SPORT CENTER 
2601 MOTOR AVE, LOS ANGELES, CA 90064 
Phone: (310) 202-7899 

here is the map: 
http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...=LOS+ANGELES&state=ca&zipcode=&submit=Get+Map


----------



## Kichigai (Jul 13, 2003)

*AutoX that Sunday*

I'm up for it depending on how late said event runs, or when it starts, etc cuz there is an autoX the same day at Hollywood Park, which I'll definately be at.

I'd like to meet some area Nissan guys, having just moved back from Missouri. (yes, it DOES suck there. Don't go there, for any reason, ever!)

j0nny 5


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

what time is the autoX at hollywood park so we can meet up and then all roll down there.


----------



## Kichigai (Jul 13, 2003)

rsenal200sx said:


> what time is the autoX at hollywood park so we can meet up and then all roll down there.


omgz, my entire post just deleted itself. stupid keyboard. moving on...

to answer your question, early, circa (heh, SERCA) 7:00 a.m. But dependent upon my run and work order I could be there all day. That why I mentioned my attendence will only be if the N1554N meet is later. Heh...

These guys (AutoX'ers) will only run during daylight hours (obviously) so if we do something post sunset I'll be there for shizzo my nizzo.

I've got a buddy w/ a 350 who will be running that day and will prolly be down for the meet as well.

see ya there if it all works out,
j0nny 5


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Well i get my 180sx from the shop today finally install the clutch lol. If it is at the park ill will be there, but doing like at sunset/night dont work for me  and sunday be better for me tooo cause i dont work that day :thumbup:


----------



## Kichigai (Jul 13, 2003)

billyjuan said:


> Well i get my 180sx from the shop today finally install the clutch lol. If it is at the park ill will be there, but doing like at sunset/night dont work for me  and sunday be better for me tooo cause i dont work that day :thumbup:


if you are really set on going, I suggest you get there EARLY! There is a lot of talk about turning people away because of the huge turn out.

such talk can be found on the solo2.com message boards. Apparenty it's become quite a big deal  

If you go, I'll be in the dirty, debaged black Spec V w/ green underbody neons. (j/k about the green neons... they're purple)

hope to see you there,
j0nny 5

*edited: for humorz


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Well if the meet is this sunday 2-7-04 ill be there 9am with my car, and my friend will come also with his 300zx.


----------



## Kichigai (Jul 13, 2003)

billyjuan said:


> Well if the meet is this sunday 2-7-04 ill be there 9am with my car, and my friend will come also with his 300zx.


dubel y00 t33 3f kind of car should I look for?


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Well look for a 94 JDM 180sx white looks STOCK lol. Just look for the guy driving in the wrong side of the car :thumbup:


i totally forget that the car has a grey hatch cause it was damage so car is 2 tone lol


----------



## Kichigai (Jul 13, 2003)

billyjuan said:


> Well look for a 94 JDM 180sx white looks STOCK lol. Just look for the guy driving in the wrong side of the car :thumbup:


lolz! will do :thumbup:


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

damn thats too early for me so we will be at the park probably for a while

We are gonna start at 1pm and chill out till we get taken out of the park and then probably do something after words. 

So see u guys there.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Ok so what time is every1 meeting at cause i dont want to get there are 9am and see that only kichigai and me are there lol


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

The meet is gonna start at 1pm on sunday at the park.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

ok ill be there around 12 then  :thumbup: :fluffy: :cheers:


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

cool Ill meet u there at 12:00 ill be in a blue 200sx.


----------



## oceanspecv (Jan 27, 2004)

im goin,, see everyone there.. 1pm right


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

oceanspecv said:


> im goin,, see everyone there.. 1pm right


this is the same park the "4" of us met up at last time right?


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

so how many people are gona show up???


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

billyjuan said:


> so how many people are gona show up???



I dunno, but expect about 3-4 ppl from oxnard area to show up


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

SF valley is too far make it LA county  :fluffy:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> SF valley is too far make it LA county  :fluffy:


dont be a bum! :fluffy:


u should still come


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

which park?


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> SF valley is too far make it LA county  :fluffy:


Wait I thought its going to be in L.A. Countym at Cheviot hills park, or am I missing something here?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

NismoXR said:


> Wait I thought its going to be in L.A. Countym at Cheviot hills park, or am I missing something here?



oh yea, i thought that was LA area too?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

yeah, right by the 10 & 405 fwy if thats not LA area........ive had too many guinnessesss'ssss ...... :cheers:


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> yeah, right by the 10 & 405 fwy if thats not LA area........ive had too many guinnessesss'ssss ...... :cheers:


ok so it is the same park... and were doing this at 1pm alright sounds good. i dont think i have to work


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

sweet ill be there at 12 to meet the guy with the jdm 180


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Might be there little bit before 12pm. here the people have so far. correct me if im wrong please
1.resenal200sx (jay)
2.Wufaded
3.se_nismo
4.billyjuan
5.AjRacer805(albert)
6.kaptainkrollio
7.DNismo
8.Cali SE-R
9.rEverocks (maybe)
10.non_racerX(maybe)
11.altimobile
12.Kichigai(maybe)
13.oceanspecv
14.me


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

Might be there little bit before 12pm. here the people have so far. correct me if im wrong please
1.resenal200sx (jay)
2.Wufaded
3.se_nismo
4.billyjuan
5.AjRacer805(albert)
6.kaptainkrollio
7.DNismo
8.Cali SE-R
9.rEverocks (maybe)
10.non_racerX(maybe)
11.altimobile
12.Kichigai(maybe)
13.oceanspecv
14.NismoXR
15.Bugnlv


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

opps, sorry Bugnlv. I forgot to put you there, doh.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

sweet good looking out pedro see there.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

rsenal200sx said:


> sweet good looking out pedro see there.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

NismoXR said:


> :thumbup:


1.resenal200sx (jay)
2.Wufaded
3.se_nismo
4.billyjuan
5.AjRacer805(albert)
6.kaptainkrollio
7.DNismo
8.Cali SE-R
9.rEverocks (maybe)
10.non_racerX(maybe)
11.altimobile
12.Kichigai(maybe)
13.oceanspecv
14.NismoXR
15.Bugnlv
16.wicked(charlie)
17.se sr20(morgan)

and what happend to boris aka vodka. havent seen him around for a while.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

actualy, i dont think i can go. sorry


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

1.resenal200sx (jay)
2.Wufaded
3.se_nismo
4.billyjuan
5.AjRacer805(albert)
6.kaptainkrollio
7.DNismo
8.Cali SE-R
9.rEverocks (maybe)
10.non_racerX(maybe)
11.altimobile
12.Kichigai(maybe)
13.oceanspecv
14.NismoXR
15.Bugnlv (Terrence)
16.wicked(charlie)
17.se sr20(morgan)


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

take me off or at least put a maybe. chances are that i cant go, but i will try


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey guys sorry to post this right now at the last minute but i wont be able to make the meet at 12pm cause a co worker ask me to cover him cause he has an emergency. i am taking over his shift from 11am to 4pm, so after 4pm ill go if u guys are still there. Ill be working in Venice which the park is like 10 mins. away, can some1 plz call me an let me know if u guys are gona be there after 4pm, my cell is (310)430-0401 by the way my name is juan lol

let me know whats up.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

leaving chino in 20 mins heeheheheh


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Sorry guys i couldnt make it but my boss didnt let me go till 5pm which suck really bad cause we had alot of customers coming in. Ill try to make it up to u guys someway


sorry again guys


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

sorry i was a no-show guys, but something came up last minute.....

but im curious how it all went down. good turnout? any details on future meets??? 

lates


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

The turnout went well. nice rides came. we had b13s(including an egg)b14s,b15, and a 240sx. anybody going to post come pics?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

NismoXR said:


> The turnout went well. nice rides came. we had b13s(including an egg)b14s,b15, and a 240sx. anybody going to post come pics?


cool, sorry i missed it. pics would be great! til then :showpics:.....


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

ill try to get the pics to post them.


----------



## makaveli22 (Jan 10, 2003)

damn...came back to the forums a little too late.ha


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

i have pics but no where to serve them at....... lemme know.


----------



## non-racerX (Jan 29, 2004)

sorry I couldn't make it, work tied me up. Although I have great news, I picked up my first engine mod on Monday, I got an air intake, but I have to wait to put it on....


----------

